

Installing WordPress on Windows - neinsun
http://www.firstamong.com/installing-wordpress-on-windows-using-wamp/

======
kidmenot
I might be missing something, but... what's the point of this entry?

~~~
neinsun
its useful for developer who want create plugin, themes for wp. Localhost is
very fast for end user than web server. so having wp installed in local
machine has a gr8 advantage thnk u :)

~~~
kidmenot
I know what WAMP is good for, thank you very much.

I was referring to the fact that this is nothing new at all.

~~~
neinsun
Yup nt a new concept, bt dnt u think its a evergreen topic????

------
skeletonjelly
It's one click install with the Web Platform Installer thing.

~~~
neinsun
U mean microsoft web platform??? but wamp is even more flexible to tweak :)

